# What the? how the? Who the?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Came across this last week. Bug man called a property manager, property manager EMAILS me, i go out, and find this. Took a few minutes to figure out, but it is nothing more than a ******* drainfield for the washing machine drain. a indirect washing machine drain. Fellas, PUH lease, lets atleast leave an airgap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

As you can see in Pic 2 that is the septic tank, that I will be repairing and sending the washing machine drainline to. And I dont know what the hell that 1/2" cpvc is doing there, or what it goes to.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> As you can see in Pic 2 that is the septic tank, that I will be repairing and sending the washing machine drainline to. And I dont know what the hell that 1/2" cpvc is doing there, or what it goes to.


At least they have a septic tank.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

words escape me at the moment...


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

had one kinda similar. every drain in the cabin(on a slab), except the toilet went put into 4" corrugated line that ran about 65' out to a little drainage ditch right along the WI river. Guy called that his shower and FD were backed up but the w.c worked. I got into the 3" stack behind the lav and ran the rod out and it never showed up in the tank which was only 20' from the house. i had the h.O. go outside and see if they could hear the rod and sure enough he comes back in that it was heading for the river down the drainage ditch. Got to hand dig the line up a tie it into the W.C. line outside the building already heading to the holding tank. was only 2' down and sandy so it wasn't too bad but ended up spending most the day there. H.O. was happy as hell i didn't go get a e mini and charge him for all that crap too. Heck he even gave me a nice tip on top of the $750 bill.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That stuff cracks me up.

BTW- BART nice drop tine in the avatar.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks, 65 yd double lunger with my matthews.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> thanks, 65 yd double lunger with my matthews.


Did you get it on film? 65 yard is a great shot.:thumbsup:

Sorry RSP, kinda hijacked the thread.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

$$$$ in the bank


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> As you can see in Pic 2 that is the septic tank, that I will be repairing and sending the washing machine drainline to. And I dont know what the hell that 1/2" cpvc is doing there, or what it goes to.


 Maybe the fish tank.:whistling2:


----------

